# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  تبدیل currency به string

## nasr

سلام

من یه فیلدی دارم از نوع currency می خوام اون رو به String تبدیل کنم

چطور اینکار ممکنه و بر عکس اون چطوریه؟

یه فرمتی داره به حالت
CurrtoStr
این رو یه مثال اگه میشه برام بزنید

تشکر

----------


## mzjahromi

> من یه فیلدی دارم از نوع currency می خوام اون رو به String تبدیل کنم


این یه راهشه

  Edit1.Text:=FormatFloat('#,###.##',AdoQuery1.Field  ByName('Price').AsFloat);

اینم ببینید بد نیست
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ight=strtoint1

----------


## mohamadmjk

برای این کار بنویسید :
label1.caption:=CurrToStr(fieldname)

----------


## cybercoder

از Casting هم میشه استفاده کرد ولی برعکسشو ؟

----------

